# Car hire Malaga - any good deals ?



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

We are looking to hire a car for 2 months commencing 20th August, is anyone aware of a "good deal" with a reputable company.

Have spent hours on google !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen shops in the towns - benlamadena, fuengirola etc offering deals, but dont know how reputable they are and I'm not sure I could find them again lol!!!??

Not the best time of the year to find deals is it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We normally use
Cheap car hire Malaga Airport | Compare car hire Malaga pick up at airport or just walk in but must prebook car


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

pmrita said:


> We are looking to hire a car for 2 months commencing 20th August, is anyone aware of a "good deal" with a reputable company.
> 
> Have spent hours on google !


As Jo has indicated, the beginning of your trip is in peak season, so unlikely to find any real bargains then, but I'd suggest you telephoned one or two companies, rather than getting online quotes as online quotes are computer generated and won't be able to 'do a deal'... or even send a personal email to a couple of hire companies?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

All our family, friends and guests use Helle Hollis, Not the cheapest but you get what you pay for...we have never had a problem or complaint!

Car hire at Malaga, hire a car in Malaga, Malaga car hire


----------



## Stuart villa martin (Jun 1, 2011)

Try bravo cars on the web we travel over
Every 7weeks they give you a selection of companies with prices (you may then approach the companies direct)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Malagacar.com is usually the cheapest but you would have to phone them to see if they would do a long term rental deal. They speak English


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I use costa rent in El Rosario, he has great rates, but older cars... Costa Car hire


----------



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for all the suggestions, will give me "something" to do this evening !

Regards


----------

